# sad



## amylove15 (May 4, 2012)

i been married for 1yr 5months resantly my husband told me he didnt want tlo be with me any more because he didnt have feelings for me, it hurt alot because i still want to be with him, so h asked for a divorce but i dont want to give it to him..also he found someone else i moved out off the house a week ago. he also said that if he calls me if i would also the phone and that if he could visit me andif i need his help to call him....whta should i do? so right now i am just heart broken because i dont want a divorce i still love him..


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry to see you here... but hope you get the help you need.

If you do not want a divorce, why did you move out of the marital home?

Do you have any children?

Since asked about calling you and visiting it sounds like he wants to keep you as a back-up plan. The best thing you could do at this point since you are out of the home is to tell him that the only way you will accept visits from him is if he ends his affair, goes to no contact with the OW (other woman) and agrees to work on recovering your marriage.

Do you know who this other woman is? Is she married? Does his family know that he is having an affair? You should also expose to affair to her husband or any man in her life. Also expose it to your husband's family and ask them to support you in trying to get him to end the affair.

All of this puts a lot of pressure on the affair and will hopefully cause it to end quickly. 

In the mean time you should treat him according to the 180 (see the link in my signature block below.)

The 180 is for you.. to help you build the strength you need and to help you get through this time with as little emotional pain as possible.


----------



## amylove15 (May 4, 2012)

well i moved out because he told me to i didnt want to but he was insisting...no we dont have any children we were trying....i told him to end the affair but he wants to be with the other woman..i told him letstry to work things out but he told me i cant be with two women at the same time but i told him to leave her to be with me but his answer was stll no...no idont know who she is he met her when he went out with his brothers to a club....his family found out about the other woman they got mad and they confronted him but he got mad and said dont get into my bussiness....


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

Even if you were able to save this marriage, why in the world would you want to? This man left you for another woman, booted you out of the house, and has told you repeatedly that he's not going to end the affair...

I think you need to cut your losses and move on


----------

